# wads for a 10 gauge



## swamperk (Apr 19, 2007)

Who makes wad for a 10ga without putting nitro cards and spacer wads between inside the cup then shot?Just like a 12 ga,power,wad then shot,i call ballistic products and they said they just don't make it,if that's the case i going to invent one,thats for sure


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

If you mean "modern" plastic wads, then BPI does make them - don't know why they would have told you different. They make five kinds.
Remington also makes 10 gauge plastic wads. 
Try www.midwayusa.com. You'll find both there.
Pete


----------



## cheapdux (Nov 2, 2006)

Reloading specialties has the "SAM 1" ... check into it, very fast loads with 1.5 oz of shot.... 1550 fps with Alliant "STEEL"powder.

-ballistics products makes many different types. i like the "BPD-TUFF" with 1.5oz of steel BBB's, patterns very nicely.


----------

